# Paremetric Equalizer in FreeBSD adjustment Help



## dcbdbis (Feb 25, 2014)

Good evening all,

My previous post about a sound equalizer was marked solved. I have it working by using the hints and such as was provided. Specifically the bass and treble adjustments in the parametric equalizer. There was some discussion on gains, but I didn't understand it, nor glean how to deploy it.

Now that I have been using this mechanism successfully for a while....I need more gain on the treble. Based on the behavior of the parametric equalizer...I need to push treble far beyond 100 to fully address my hearing issues.

Is there a mechanism in this equalizer to boost the treble gain so that 0 -> 100 equates to much a wider decibel range increase than it does currently?

I mean, ideally if I could (I've tried)....I'd push the treble to 200...of course, that is not possible. This leaves me with only one more choice..... How to I adjust the db span of what 0->100 does in the mixer settings?

And then could I ask for clarification on the section of the post thread that spoke about how to change the DAC to a higher fidelity one?

The original post and it's threads can be found here: http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=44743


I would be appreciative for some assistance. And BTW, I am fully on FreeBSD. Arch Linux was removed this weekend.

Thank you.


Sincerely and respectfully,

Dave


----------



## roddierod (Feb 25, 2014)

Dave,

You might get a better response to something like this on the mailing list questions@, there you'd have a better chance at actually getting the author.  I general I know you'd need to recompile the kernel and fiddle with the Q frequencies but I don't know enough technically to guide in specifics.

I missed the part about the DAC, but what kind of sound card and headphones are you using. Perhaps, upgrading to audiophile quality headphone (read not beats ) Would help. Maybe even look into a audio card like M-Audio or such.


----------

